# SDK kidding- any day now.. new pics



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

I've got 4 does all due starting february 13th.. so fun fun

First is Surfbird, she's almost 6. had a single buck last year, two buck before that. hoping for a doe.

next is Twist, shes almost4. had twin does last year, twin does year before. hoping for a doe

then bebop, she's two in march ( all my does are born in march wth?) , hada single doe last year. praying for somtething nice

then kabooki, two in march, had twin standard bucks (6.5 and 7 pounds!) last year, praying for healthy and cute, so they find homes

kinda thinking everyone is carrying twins. but i dunno.. didnt geta pic of kabooki.. but i dont carehow many she has as long as they're healthy


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: i'm too lazy to make seperate pages.. so here's SDK kidding*

Surfbird

Twist

bebop

Looks like twins to me..... Happy kidding... :wink: :thumbup:

Tried to submitted my vote and it says.....

The submitted form was invalid. Try submitting again. :scratch:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: i'm too lazy to make seperate pages.. so here's SDK kidding*

Bird: I'm leaning toward trips.... 
Bebop and Twist: Twins.


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: i'm too lazy to make seperate pages.. so here's SDK kidding*

I tried to mark it and got the invalid message, I think:

Bird twins, Bebop twins, and Twist twins


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: i'm too lazy to make seperate pages.. so here's SDK kidding*

lol dont curse me with feeding triplets all on a bottle!!! i too tried to submit itand it didnt work ( oh well


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: i'm too lazy to make seperate pages.. so here's SDK kidding*

I don't know why... the vote thingy.. isn't working ... but...we are checking into it... hope to have it up and working soon..  :sigh: :scratch:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: i'm too lazy to make seperate pages.. so here's SDK kidding*

Looks like twins to me!!!! Except... well... (clears throat) Bird might have an extra in there! :slapfloor: SORRY... I know bottlefeeding trips wouldn't be fun... so I'm saying TWINS!!!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: i'm too lazy to make seperate pages.. so here's SDK kidding*

well if shedoes have trips they better not be all bucks :veryangry: :GAAH:

i'dlike a doe.. i have no use for 3 bucks


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: i'm too lazy to make seperate pages.. so here's SDK kidding*

got some pictures today during our "play" 
kabooki was very full of herself today, also i think i may bewrong about bird going first, kabooki had some plugish discharge.. she lost most of hers last time about 3 weeks before she kid


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: i'm too lazy to make seperate pages.. so here's SDK kidding*

the poll is working now :thumb:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: i'm too lazy to make seperate pages.. so here's SDK kidding*



SDK said:


> lol dont curse me with feeding triplets all on a bottle!!! i too tried to submit itand it didnt work ( oh well


Send em to me.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: i'm too lazy to make seperate pages.. so here's SDK kidding*

and i have to share this picture with all my non-facebook friends of the brat known as demi...

while i was playing with the big girls.. heard a loud clank.. looked over to see that demi had knocked over the grain barrel ( thankfully i moved the grain to a different barrel) and was scrounging in it for scraps of food


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: i'm too lazy to make seperate pages.. so here's SDK kidding*

LOL! What a stinker!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: i'm too lazy to make seperate pages.. so here's SDK kidding*



> the poll is working now :thumb:


 Thanks Stacey.... :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: i'm too lazy to make seperate pages.. so here's SDK kidding*



SterlingAcres said:


> LOL! What a stinker!


gotta love lamanchas.. definetly my favorite breed.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: i'm too lazy to make seperate pages.. so here's SDK kidding*



> and i have to share this picture with all my non-facebook friends of the brat known as demi...
> 
> while i was playing with the big girls.. heard a loud clank.. looked over to see that demi had knocked over the grain barrel ( thankfully i moved the grain to a different barrel) and was scrounging in it for scraps of food


 hehe....she is a smarty pants..... too funny... :ROFL:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: i'm too lazy to make seperate pages.. so here's SDK kidding*

well, we're getting closer, should be starting next weekend (13th) the girls are all miserable, except kabooki.. she's a brat. headbutt my knee the otherday..

i still think twins all around, but i haven't gotten recent pics, these are from last week.. but i think that bird may be able to nurse a kid this year!!! since her udder is like.. duoble what it was last year already :leap:   :leap:  :clap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: i'm too lazy to make seperate pages.. so here's SDK kidding*

looking good


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: i'm too lazy to make seperate pages.. so here's SDK kidding*

So pretty. 
I still say triplets for twist.  sorry.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: i'm too lazy to make seperate pages.. so here's SDK kidding*

lol twist haveing trips would actually benefit me.. bird however  but ifbird can feed a kid i have no problem with two bottle kids

still debating on wether i should sell twist or bebop. twist has a small for-pocket but milks like a cow and is a sweet girl, butif i keep two daughters then i have no real need for her, but then bebop and me are constantly "butting heads" she is a witch to me, but her udder is awesome and so are her kids..


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: i'm too lazy to make seperate pages.. so here's SDK kidding*

Bebop you can keep a kid from? if so then keep the kid and sell her. That way you can get more for her and buy another doe that you get along with


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: i'm too lazy to make seperate pages.. so here's SDK kidding*

i plan on keeping one of each out of bebop and a doe out of twist.. i guess selling bebop would be a better option


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: i'm too lazy to make seperate pages.. so here's SDK kidding*

here's what i could snag today before school! kabooki is a hooch and has been slowly losing the plug over the last 2 weeks, pretty sure she'll go first

and poor bird looks like a balloon.. i wants a pretty bird clone again.. but a girl this time


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: i'm too lazy to make seperate pages.. so here's SDK kidding*

I'm going to guess twins for all and then be surprised by whoever gives you trips. Of course hoping you get what you want-like that happens, but hey it could!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: i'm too lazy to make seperate pages.. so here's SDK kidding*

well we are gettting really close now.. supposedto start kidding as soon as friday/saturday.. though i think some will wait until around the 20th.. but kabooki has swollen like a balloon and her udder has doubled.. still needs to grow alot but it does in stages.. thankfully i don't have any first time mommies, and they've all been excellent mommies. so were on the watch for babies


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: SDK kidding- any day now..*

well kids could happen any day now from today on till march 2nd or so.. Kabooki can't hold out much longer.. she is a rotten witch!

wont let me touch her.. which for her is odd. and the kids have droppend and shes been steadily loosing plug over the last month.. so i think she'll be the first to go.

Bird looks like she's dropped, but we've stil got ligs so.. i say at least 5 more days, probably a week

the other two could go another week easy.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: SDK kidding- any day now..*

new pictures from today (2/13)

bebop


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: SDK kidding- any day now..*

now kabooki... she HAS to go sometime soon

more nice goop.. those babies definetly dropped and she's going soft in the ligs.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: SDK kidding- any day now..*

now bird/twist

bird is the only one who will let me touch their stomach.. i only felt one head in there.. but there still may be two.. twist is about 6 inches off the ground currently.. so twins or trips.. same for bop


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

They are looking good! I can't wait to see babies... hope you get lots of doelings!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i think kabooki will hold out on you to fill up her udder. muahaha! no really, unless she suddenly fills or during labor. and wow, poor birdie, trips for her, and i think 2 for bebop.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

they all fill really fast.. I think bird only has one.. she's notthat big anymore compared to the other girls.. and i cant feel anything in there but one.. long day tomorrow over there with them in an attempt to clean up the mess from the rain


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

I have a feeling bebop is gonna go soon. Did some pooch trimmings ect today and OMG her udder is huge. over double what it was on the 13th


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Congrats and can't wait to see pics of yor kids when the time has come.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

hoping she does it tonight or early tomorrow or holds out till at least saturday night.. I'm out of town from tomorrow night to saturday night.. I have a showthat i have to go to. My sister will be around, but i just like to be there


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Babies soon!! I think she'll hold out on you til at least Saturday....I hope.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

I hoope so a 9 or 10 at night kidding would be perfect


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Not to long now! She is looking good! Can't wait for babies...i'll be keeping my fingers crossed for ya!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

okay so far we've had this 

Bebop: kid on 2-19 at around 1 PM 3 doe kids, 2 DOA
Kabooki: kid on 2-23 at around 11 AM 2 buck kids
Twist: kid on 2-23 at 1:30 PM 2 buck kids, 1 doe kid

just waiting on bird, looks like maybe tomorrow or saturday


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hoping for healthy kiddos for you soon


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Bird always has the prettiest babies in my oppinion.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

lol of course! that's cause bird is the pertiestest goats in the whole wide worldz.. she even has her own song


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

:ROFL: Sarah you are funny. . . her own song? Did you make it up or is she named after one?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I can't wait to see what Bird has for you! I sure hope she has that doeling for you!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

I sing it to her.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

:slapfloor:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i really do sing it to her. it's called surfin bird. her name is surf bird.. lol


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

still no babies :/

maybe tomorrow, dehorning friday and the mini mancha kids, maybe the other two as well. and then doing udder cuts on twist, bebop and kabooki. figured udder pics may help sell bebop


----------

